

ASK HN: js/confirm on close PR in Github? - fyquah95

I have accidentally closed pull requests several times. I think it is very likely because the &quot;Comment and close PR&quot; button is conveniently located just beside the &quot;Comment&quot; button<p>A js&#x2F;alert would probably mitigate this issue.
======
why-el
Yep, I had the same problem multiple times, all by accident. However chances
of this (Ask HN) making it to a GitHub employee are slim. Let's hope for the
best.

Perhaps try Twitter next?

